# Are pro rep bulbs any good?



## rob_arthur (Mar 14, 2008)

is there a reason they are so cheap compared to the likes of zoo med, exo terra, komodo, lucky reptile etc?

and does this bulb have any pros and cons against normal basking bulbs?

Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.

any help would be great thanks.

rob


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

rob_arthur said:


> is there a reason they are so cheap compared to the likes of zoo med, exo terra, komodo, lucky reptile etc?
> 
> and does this bulb have any pros and cons against normal basking bulbs?
> 
> ...


 
Hi
We sell hundreds of these bulbs with no problems at all on our website

Pro Rep Neodymium Daylight Spotlamp ES - Surrey Pet Supplies

Hope that helps you


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> is there a reason they are so cheap compared to the likes of zoo med, exo terra, komodo, lucky reptile etc?


Exactly which bulbs are you comparing them to? If you're comparing them to UVB bulbs then the reason they're cheaper is because they're not UVBs, they're just daylight bulbs.


----------



## rob_arthur (Mar 14, 2008)

i currently use a full length 10% uv strip in my viv with a 100w zoo med basking bulb and just wandered are there any real differences between mu current bubl and the one in the link apart from the price. and if one was better or not.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

TBH, if you already have a UVB light, then an ordinary household spotlamp is probably just as good as any fancy reptile branded one, and even cheaper still!


----------



## rob_arthur (Mar 14, 2008)

so its all done to personal preference then? i have used both exo terra bulbs and zoo med ones and the zoo med ones create more heat than the exo terra ones.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If all you're using it for is to provide heat then yes, UVB lamps also produce large amounts of UVA, typically 30% or so of their output, so the small amount of UVA produced by these specialist bulbs is quite insignificant and unneccessary when used in conjuction with a UVB lamp.

A good quality domestic spotlamp of similar wattage will produce just as much heat, and costs no more than a couple of quid.


----------

